# Senko



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

What makes them better than regular soft worms?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Senkos are the "do nothing lures" I referred to in my last post on this category.

What makes them better? The slow wiggly fall is probably one of the most attractive fish-triggers on the market. They are loaded with salt and come in 100 different colors, six different sizes, and so on. They just catch fish, finessed during a tough bite, or nailed on a strong bite. They almost seem to work in all occasions. They are great for shallow water (<10 feet) for fishing docks, weeds, structure, and fallen trees.

What sucks about Senkos is their durability, coupled with a high price tag. If you ever see bags on sale for under $5, buy them. Last year a Gander near Duluth closed and I got 8 bags for $30 when they liquidated their inventory. That was a steal.

You're lucky to catch three fish on one Senko before it is destroyed. Especially with a Texas Rig, the body material (because it is so salted) does not hold together, and is quickly torn apart. I've caught the two biggest bass of my life on Senkos, both one-fish worms. Were they worth it? You betcha.

There are lots of Senko knock-offs out there and a good number of senko type worms are made by other brands, or freelancers. Yum Dinger, BPS Stik-O, Case Magic Stick, Wave Tikistick and on and on. I just bought a 100-pack of knock offs on Ebay for $24. We'll see how they work in about 2 months!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Senkos are great.. Smallies on mille Lacs love them!! They're great for fishing shallow rock structures and fihsing them weightless with a big worm hook.. Or they can also be used drop shot style for those down deep bass..


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Plus you use them for texas and carolina rigging and what not. They are also a tougher plastic


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey these sinkos are costly!!!! so I came up with a way to hinder that. This only works wacky style. take a piece of that shrink tube for auto wiring the size that just slides over the sinko cut a piece about 3/4 inch long slide it to the middle of the sinko take your 1/0 or 2/0 wacky style hook and punch it thru there now you can catch more than one fish without rebating. You can use electrical tape as well works just as good! 8)


----------



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

everything about them there hevier=longer casts, do nothing baits many times i will throw one in and rig one of my other rods pick the senko rod back up and ill have a fish on, and theres many many ways to fish them


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Senko's Are deadly, Sooooooooooooooooo deadly you shouldn't even talk about them!(JK)
I fish them many different ways. Weedless,wacky style,drop shot, split shot rig, Carolina rig.

My best 2 are weedless/drop shot


----------

